# Embroidery stitch count the same for commercial and a home based viking designer se



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

will my stitch count ( for my file) be the same for a home based viking designer SE when i switch to production on a commercial toyota or tajima machine?


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

The count from the software differs lightly from what the different machines will actually stitch. Not by much, but a little.

I should not vary by going to a commercial machine.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

Ken-Thanks for the response...thats good to know - so i can price out my production based on stitch count as well as thread colors/ changes? all of my files will be in ready to read format... so is there anything additional i'm missing or need to know for pricing out? thanks


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

We base our pricing on several things. Stitch count is a major one. The problem about basing it strictly on stitch count is this. If you are doing applique`, it does not take as many stitches. It does however take more time to place the applique after you stitch the outline. So you have time involved that is not machine time nor stitches.

The way I wouuld base my price in this situation is this. If I have an applique that has 8K sitiches and takes 8 mins to stitch, that would be $8 for the embroidery ($1.00 per 1K stitches=$60 hr or $1 a min) If it takes an additional 5 mins labor to place the applique between the the time that the outline stitch is done and the design is complete... I would charge just like it was 5 mins of machine time or another $5 for a total of $13 for this design.

The same applies to anything else. I have a set rate that I strive for. I take into account the difficulty of the work in total. I then figure up how many pieces I can do in an hour. If it does not work out to what I need to make, then I look a subbing it out. 

You cannot stay in business long if you dont pay yourself. Making sure you are building in your time is very important.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree Ken, I always say "profit" is not a dirty word. I tell my customers,I need to get paid too. They don't work for free and neither do I. If they want my services to be available to them, I need to make a living to survive. Good luck. ..... JB


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

thanks very much ken for the feedback


----------



## twcw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am trying to do an applique using the Embird 2008 software -- I can not get it just do an outline stitch.
Anyone out there have any suggestions.
Tish


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't have it in front of me right now, but seems like an outline object has a applique option... or there is an applique object... one or the other.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

twcw29 said:


> I am trying to do an applique using the Embird 2008 software -- I can not get it just do an outline stitch.
> Anyone out there have any suggestions.
> Tish



I don't know Embird, but a basic way to create an applique is if you already have a satin stitch, duplicate it twice. Change the color of the first duplicate if you like. Then change from a satin stitch to a running stitch. Set any parameters you would like for the running stitch. Set it to sew first in the sewing order. That will be your "placement" stitch. It will show you where your applique material will go. On the second duplicate, change the color if you like and change it from satin to running stitch and also set any parameters you would like. Set it to sew second in the order. This will be your tack down that holds down the applique material. You now have an applique.

The reason you may want to change your color is that will "make" your machine pause and then you can manually stop it in order to place your applique material and to also trim the applique material. Anymore questions, just ask.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Tish,
If you just want a plain outline, select your object and go to "convert" then outline from fill. That will create a running stitch around your object. From there your properties settings let you change it at will. If you want embird to turn the shape into applique for you, right click for "properties" and select the applique feature.


----------

